# Which CPU Cooler is better?



## troylmao

i have an intel i7 2600 3.4GHz and looking for a cooler

which one is better

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=15098

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=12931


----------



## PixelVandalism

troylmao said:


> i have an intel i7 2600 3.4GHz and looking for a cooler
> 
> which one is better
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=15098
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=12931



I don't like close water cooling loops, although lots of people quite like them.
I'd personally choose the noctua, for two reasons:
A. I don't like closed waterloops.
B. I haven't heard much about the brand.

CoolIT ECO A.L.C. CPU Cooler
Noctua NH-U12P SE2


----------

